# Question came up today at the sports man club.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I live in Michigan drive to Flordia to see family. While there I go to a gun shop and find a sweet OU shot gun and want to buy it and bring it back to Michigan when I come back.

Some said I couldn't buy the shot gun out of state and carry it out of the store and bring it back, *I needed to ship it to a FFL holder.*

I say no they run the back ground check and I am cleared to buy the shot gun even though my ID says Michign I can bring it home with me.

I think the same with a normal rifle like a Remington 700, Winchester 70.

Hand guns are a whole different animal al together.

Who's a FFL holder and knows the facts?

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it depends on the state and your state.

some require a waiting period for out of state residents and some may require you to ship it back to your dealer in your home state.

but I have been in the store before when out of state people are buying guns 2 guys that were up here in WI for week of deer hunting and got deer the first morning they went and bought shotguns and were going to pheasant hunt the rest of the week.

since the background check for a rifle or shotgun is federal you get the exact same NICS search if you are in another state with a few exceptions.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You can legally buy long guns in any state as long as *all the laws of both states* are followed.

There's no need to have it shipped back.

Handguns fall under different rules.

Dealers can pretty much set any rules they like though.
They aren't required to sell to anyone they don't want to.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Are either of you FFl Holders or just like the guys at the club and think it is that way?

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

no I am not an ffl but I used to work for an FFL holder .I also live near a state line and people frequently come here to buy guns from ILL as well as I have made purchases in ILL and as Bearfoot and I pointed out as long as all the laws of both states are followed long guns may be purchased or transferred.

be advised not every FFL knows all the rules , or is willing to find out , I have had to have one of my dealers call the ATF help line and verify how we had to handle a transfer to non profit youth shooting sports club. there is a reason they have an ATF help line for dealers. 

besides having better gun shops in WI one of the reasons Ill residents may come to Wis to buy guns , they still need their FOID card to purchase here , but ILL state and local sales taxes add up to nearly double the WIS sales tax.

WIS also has no tax on Grocery items while ILL does have tax on groceries the grocery store parking lots on this side of the border are full of Land of Lincoln plates.

IA had no issue with me a WIS resident purchasing a rifle there.

even if the dealer won't sell to you because he can't comply with both states laws or won't check on it , you should have your preferred dealers numbers stored in your phone and just call and arrange the shipment and transfer , if it is that special of a gun it wouldn't be that expensive.

here is a link to a little better explanation based on the years certain laws were in effect you can see why the guys at the club think different things , you asked about a non-contiguous state , there used to be a contiguous state clause but that was over turned , some states like California it is just a no go. but nothing in federal law currently prohibits that purchase. https://www.quora.com/Does-someone-...ID-drivers-license-to-buy-a-gun-in-that-state


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Are either of you FFl Holders or just l;ike the guys at thew club and think it is that way?


I don't have an FFL but I worked in a gun shop for 6 years and have been hanging out in gun shops for well over 50 years. I know what you were told here is factual.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I've bought guns in Michigan, walked out the door with them and brought them back to Indiana no issue. Can't do that in Illinois.
It depends on what state you are buying in and what state you are a resident of. The gun shop you are purchasing from should be able to figure this out.


----------

